

UCSS – Utility CSS - ruipenso
https://github.com/seegno/ucss

======
ruipenso
I just want to share a small project made for fun that I ended up using it on
other projects.

UCSS is a configurable collection of reusable utility classes that aims to be
used as silent classes or directly at your markup.

Every property is defined as an array of values that will auto-generate
multiple classes (optional) and silent classes.

We support an extensive list of properties and most of them are already pre-
configured with generic values that should be adjusted to your project needs.

